# Welcome aboard Caseman-d as moderator of Case Tractor Section



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome aboard Caseman-D!!! Good luck with everything. Please feel free to ask any questions and thanks for your willingness to support this community.

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome caseman glad to have you as the moderator of the case forum.:friends: 
Jody


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Welcome aboard Caseman-D!!! Good luck with everything. Please feel free to ask any questions and thanks for your willingness to support this community.
> 
> Andy *


Thanks Andy and Jodyand, plus all the others that have been supporting me. Hopefully we can get more going on the case forum.
caseman-d


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Welcome aboard Caseman-d as moderator of Case Tractor Section*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> * Hopefully we can get more going on the case forum.
> caseman-d *


I hope we can. I Like the old Case's, just don't know anything about them. I will be keeping an eye though to see whats up.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome aboard caseman


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

Welcome caseman i see my email worked lol :thumbsup: :band:


----------

